# When they come to kill the kids



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*The critical need for "Immediate Action Rapid Deployment" in school invasions*

By Rick Armellino 
Baker Ballistics, LLC.

*The nightmare scenario* 
Two armed men carrying handguns and knapsacks reportedly have entered a local elementary school. You are the closest responding patrol asset.

*What will YOU do?*

Upon your arrival, what happens next greatly depends upon the policy of the law enforcement agency that signs your paycheck. What you would do if your child was in this school may be vastly different than what your department expects you to do. Here's a few of the most common patrol first responder actions: 
*1.* Not hearing any gunfire, establish an outer perimeter to prevent escape and call for backup.

*2.* Hearing gunfire, wait for the predetermined amount of officers to arrive, make a plan, and enter the structure in accordance with your agencies' active shooter response procedures.

*3.* Whatever you want, as your agency has no formal policy, training or equipment.

Full Article: http://www.policeone.com/school-violence/articles/1271209/


----------

